# Hashi's Diet



## btrask (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello all,

I joined this forum because I am tired of having to see a Naturo or Endo when most of dealing with this auto immune disease is dependent on the individual.

I have Hashimotos Thyroiditis, so I have to stay away from all gluten and dairy from what I have read, but I cant go anywhere hardly that supports this diet. Of course Gluten and Dairy have been apart of my lifestyle and I am realizing these changes are necessary. But I have no idea what to eat now. I am always hungry and I can't have any sugar, carbs, caffeine, alcohol... I dont even know what to do with myself. I have been taking all these supplements that I have read about (selenium, iodine, probiotics, ashgwanda...) And eating more fish, no dairy/gluten (95% of the time) My gut has gotten really bloated NOW that I have made changes and I can't figure out why.

Does anyone have an established diet for this? Every thing I read I find another thing I can't eat like today was Bananas!? How TF do people survive on this diet??? Any help appreciated, this has been very frustrating.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, there isn't an established, widely-accepted "hashi's diet" that has been tested and proven to be effective.

I eat gluten. And dairy. And I drink alcohol. And sugar. Carbs. Caffeine too. I try to do this all in moderation, of course, but I do consume all the stuff "they" (whoever they are) say you aren't suppose to.

I think it has some validity if you have a sensitivity to gluten. I think it makes sense if you feel better and/or if your lab numbers improve. If neither of those are true, I say why do it?


----------



## btrask (Jan 31, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Well, there isn't an established, widely-accepted "hashi's diet" that has been tested and proven to be effective.
> 
> I eat gluten. And dairy. And I drink alcohol. And sugar. Carbs. Caffeine too. I try to do this all in moderation, of course, but I do consume all the stuff "they" (whoever they are) say you aren't suppose to.
> 
> I think it has some validity if you have a sensitivity to gluten. I think it makes sense if you feel better and/or if your lab numbers improve. If neither of those are true, I say why do it?


Joplin1975,

The reason I am on this diet is to relieve me of my symptoms. I workout 5 days a week because I enjoy it and for health reasons. I hate body fat, I am over weight right now (not by much) and it bothers me that no matter what I eat or do to my body that nothing changes or even gets worse.

I am sensitive to cold, thinned hair, dry itchy skin that gets rashy constantly, bloated, tired, mood swings.

I am trying to relieve these symptoms the best I can. From what I researched it's your diet. Stop taking X and add X to your diet right?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What do your labs look like?


----------



## btrask (Jan 31, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> What do your labs look like?


It's been about 9 months since I have taken blood. I was a little off of normal according to labs (can't remember the numbers). my Naturopath/Endo told me not to worry about it and to change my diet some. But I have severe symptoms. Not sure what to do.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well...there's no diet that will fix things if your labs are off.

Never except that your labs are "normal"...or in this case "almost normal." Within normal range does not mean your labs are optimized.

Ask for hard copies of your test results, with the reference ranges. We can help you get to optimum levels. I'm willing to bet you'll have much more success focusing on that, as opposed to diet (which, don't get me wrong, is important...but not as important as good lab work).


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed, you definitely need to do labs again soon.

Also, I would stay away from iodine and ashwaganda unless your doctor is prescribing them. Most people don't need extra iodine and ashwaganda is typically for adrenal problems, both can cause issues for people who don't need them.

Did your bloating start before or after you started the probiotics? Sometimes too much or the wrong probiotic can make gut issues worse.


----------



## sosimplerd (Feb 4, 2017)

Great job on changing your diet for the healthier. Diet is an integral part of putting Hashi's into remission but isn't the only part. Finding your root cause is essential. I agree that getting your thyroid labs retested and knowing the numbers is essential to optimize your medications so you can feel better now. From your symptoms I would also recommend doing testing for gut infections as well.The bloating could be coming from those and diet alone won't get rid of them. Also if you are sensitive to gluten/dairy being free of them 95% of the time won't do much because you'll still be reacting to them when you eat them 5% of the time. I agree that probiotics can also cause bloating if you are taking too much, or the wrong strains and if you have Small Intestine Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO) or candida or other gut infections.


----------

